# Rescue Remedy - Xylitol Alert



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Rescue Remedy makes a candy for people that contains Xylitol.

Please beware...the bright yellow lables are very similar for both the people products and pet products...so for heaven's sake dont let your dog consume them...

Below is the blog entry from Nancy Freedman-Smith CPDT, certified pet dog trainer and owner of Gooddogz Training
http://mainepets.mainetoday.com//blogentry.html?id=9116


I did not see the ingredients listed on the RescueRemedy website...
Rescue Remedy Website
http://www.rescueremedy.com/products/default.asp#pastilles


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I was given the liquid.
Should I not use it?
I didn't know there was "Rescue Remedy" for people.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Judi said:


> I was given the liquid.
> Should I not use it?
> I didn't know there was "Rescue Remedy" for people.


That is the question and confusion....
There is a Rescue Remedy for pets.....but Rescue Remedy also has a line of products for people....

I dont own and Rescue Remedy....is there an ingredients list on the bottle?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a bottle of the regular (people) rescue rememdy and the ingredients are as follows: 5x dilution of helianthemum nummularium hpus, clematisvitalba hpus,impatiens glandulifera hpus, prunus cerasifera hpus,ornithogalum umbellatum hpus..... active ingredients. Inactive ingredients: 27% alcohol. WOW... hope that's spelled correctly. I was holding the bottle with a magnifying glass and typing with the other hand ! 
I also have a tin of the pastilles.... kind of like mints. It does have sorbitol, isomalt and also a sweetener called thaumatin. I don't see any mention of xylitol. I'
I've given Cody the liquid and had no problem ( and it does seem to help ). I've never given him the pastilles.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a bottle of the liquid. I thought it was the same for people and pets?? I don't see Xylitol listed but it does say it contains 27% alcohol! I haven't seen the candies.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I have a bottle of the regular (people) rescue rememdy and the ingredients are as follows: 5x dilution of helianthemum nummularium hpus, clematisvitalba hpus,impatiens glandulifera hpus, prunus cerasifera hpus,ornithogalum umbellatum hpus..... active ingredients. Inactive ingredients: 27% alcohol. WOW... hope that's spelled correctly. *I was holding the bottle with a magnifying glass *and typing with the other hand !
> I also have a tin of the pastilles.... kind of like mints. It does have sorbitol, isomalt and also a sweetener called thaumatin. I don't see any mention of xylitol. I'
> I've given Cody the liquid and had no problem ( and it does seem to help ). I've never given him the pastilles.


 
*Me too!!!!!*


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I have a bottle of the regular (people) rescue rememdy and the ingredients are as follows: 5x dilution of helianthemum nummularium hpus, clematisvitalba hpus,impatiens glandulifera hpus, prunus cerasifera hpus,ornithogalum umbellatum hpus..... active ingredients. Inactive ingredients: 27% alcohol. WOW... hope that's spelled correctly. I was holding the bottle with a magnifying glass and typing with the other hand !
> I also have a tin of the pastilles.... kind of like mints. It does have sorbitol, isomalt and also a sweetener called thaumatin. I don't see any mention of xylitol. I'
> I've given Cody the liquid and had no problem ( and it does seem to help ). I've never given him the pastilles.


I am soooo glad your pastilles are Xylitol free....
I hope it was a mistake by the blog writer!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's scary!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

This website lists ingredients:
http://www.bachflower.com/Rescue_Remedy.htm


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> I am soooo glad your pastilles are Xylitol free....
> I hope it was a mistake by the blog writer!!!!


I still would not give ( or recommend) giving the pastilles to a pet. I would never give any of mine ANY artificial sweetener. And I have no idea what that last sweetener is.... never heard of it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> That is the question and confusion....
> There is a Rescue Remedy for pets.....but Rescue Remedy also has a line of products for people....
> 
> I dont own and Rescue Remedy....is there an ingredients list on the bottle?


I'll have to look. The bottle is upstairs.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

This is getting complicated and confusing.
My sister-in-law gives it to her three cats.


----------



## liz08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I believe many people over the years have given their Rescue Remedy to their pets, and have found that it works wonderfully. I'm pretty sure that's when they developed a line of Rescue Remedy for dogs. So I'm sure it's fine to give the people drops to your pet, although you might feel better to get the pet version, especially if you use it often. However, I would definitely not give it to a pet in any other form (spray, pastilles, etc.). These could definitely contain other ingredients not suitable for pets. But don't be afraid of the Rescue Remedy drops in general...they work well if your pet needs them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

yes, its just the xylitol in the pasteles that can cause liver failure in minute doses to dogs. I've given the human spray to Cody, but since finding out about the dog version will use that just to avoid the alcohol in the human one. BTW, xylitol is the common artificial sweetener used in sugar free gum so be sure to keep it WAY away from where your dogs could get it. We've banned it from our house.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I did a search on this today because there are two things that make my dogs anxious, thunderstorms and fireworks. I always put them in their crates for 4th of July and for New Year's day but thunderstorms are hit and miss. When I'm home I make a party around the thunderstorms but sometimes we have them when we're not home.
There is some discussion here of Rescue Remedy but it seems a lot of it centers around the human formula/pastilles. I'm thinking of getting some of the Rescue Remedy Pets and also lavender essence to diffuse it around their crates. 
Any bad reactions to the Rescue Remedy Pets for goldens? It doesn't sound like it except for the warning against xylitol.
I don't want them to transmit their anxiety to Max.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've used the Rescue Remedy for Cody while on long car trips, but only the liquid not the lozenges which are the problem with xylitol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Smooch is terrified of thunderstorms, loud noises.

Ken and I have been using a product by *Pro-Pet, called Anti-Stress Calming Tabs-they are chewable.*

for a dog 51-75 lbs. dosage is 3 Tablets daily. They seem to help Smooch.

The ingredients are:

*Active Ingredients: *

Ginger=45 mg.; Valerian Root Powder=40 mg.; Chamomile Powder=45 mg.


*Inactive Ingredients:* Brewers Yeast, Dicalcium Phosphate, Fish Meal, Glycerin, Magnesium Stearate, Methycellolose, Silicon Dioxide, Stearic Acid.


Has anyone heard anything bad about these?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just read somewhere on their site that the pastilles have Xylitol!
I will try to find it again. I was reading about it for the 4th for Gunner.

Dogs should NEVER be given the human Rescue Remedy, that's why they have a pet version. I won't use it as Gunner has had allergic reactions. just because something claims to be natural and holistic, does not mean you couldn't be allergic!!! All those flower oils could definitely cause allergic reactions!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

from their website:
*Rescue® Pastilles*

"Rescue Pastilles provide natural stress relief in an alcohol free, sugar free gummy lozenge. Made with the original Rescue Remedy formula and all natural ingredients, Rescue Pastilles are easily shared. Available in original orange/elder flower and black currant flavors. Rescue Pastilles contain xylitol, making the product unsuitable for pet use. Please click here to learn more."


----------

